# A very simple question



## Casta Diva (Mar 18, 2009)

Is Famagusta in Southern Cyprus? I ask because it appears to be above The Line but most property enquiries seem to think that it is as Southern Cyprus as e.g Paralimni. Please help out a poor fool!


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

The City of Famagusta is under occupation (part or TRNC) but famagusta is also the name of the district that covers a big bit of southern cyprus.. be careful and double check where stuff is. if you buy land in the north you may not actually own it!!

The city is only half occupied, the other bit is in the buffer zone and nobody lives there.. it is the famous "ghost town"


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Casta Diva said:


> Is Famagusta in Southern Cyprus? I ask because it appears to be above The Line but most property enquiries seem to think that it is as Southern Cyprus as e.g Paralimni. Please help out a poor fool!


As Zeebo says, Famagusta Town (Ammochostos) and much of the district of Famagusta is currently occupied and in the north. But some of the District of Famagusta is in the south. 

Paralimni, Dherynia, Vrysoules, Sotira, Agia Napa, Frenaros and Liopetri all fall in Famagusta District in the south. I think the border between Larnaca District and Famagusta District runs between Liopetri, Avgorou and Xylafagou up to the Green Line or buffer zone


----------



## Casta Diva (Mar 18, 2009)

*Avery simple question*

Thanks to all who replied; I think I now have a better understanding of Famagustas situation within divided Cyprus.

Casta Diva


----------

